# Thursay night gun porn



## KINGMACK (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.laruetactical.com/larue-...zed-battle-rifle-complete-762-rifle-20-barrel

Its ONLY 3k! :2guns:


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

AS much as I love tactical rifles they are just aluminum, steel and plastic made with CNC equipment. No real talent involved.

This is gun porn. Only nature and true skill and talent can produce something like this. This rifle would probably run $50,000+.
Take a stroll through the gun room link.
http://www.fanzoj.com/en/home/index.html


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a fine double!!


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

It's not a double. It's a drilling. Three barrels.

If you like that, go to the link and check out the flagship firearms under the gun room drop down. Simply incredible.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

On 1 hand a fine weapon, on the other a piece of art!!!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I didn't notice the other barrel at first glance.... Beautiful gun!


----------

